# The worst happens >:D Itachi vs Obito!



## MysteriousD (Dec 6, 2013)

Location: Waterworld (lol)

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://takethelowroad.files.wordpress.com/2011/08/middle-of-the-ocean.jpg



Distance: 30m
Mindset: Calm, IC, but going for the kill
Knowledge: What they knew in the manga (no stipulation info)

Stipulations:
*Both men have added Hashi DNA and equal stamina*

*Obito has taken Shisui's right eye from Danzo (has gained one EMS/Rinnegan) and is not evil. He also has Tobirama as backup*

*Itachi has schemed and has Sasuke's eyes (EMS/Enton), Rinnegan, and has accomplished something else... He also has Kisame as backup. AND is evil*

Who wins? 

Obito with EMS/Rinnegan, manga abilities (but two Kamui eyes in addition to one Koto) and Tobirama


Or Itachi with Kisame, EMS/Rinnegan, Enton, good stamina, and this...


Kisame and Tobirama are going at it in the background

So how does this go down?


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 6, 2013)

Itachi tsukiyomi's Tobirama. He proceeds to beat the shit out of Obito. He's just too much for them.

Itachi solo's 10/10 no-low dif .


----------



## MysteriousD (Dec 6, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Itachi tsukiyomi's Tobirama. He proceeds to beat the shit out of Obito. He's just too much for them.
> 
> Itachi solo's 10/10 no-low dif .



No way bro. It aint going down that easy.

Obito double Kamui and 1 Koto is gonna be a bitch to deal with. Even for OP Itachi 

And I'd better change the location to waterworld because with Tobirama and Kisame fighting thats what the battlefield is going to be.

EDIT: If Itachi takes his eyes off Obito for one moment its over. Kamui GG!!! Same for Obito, let him fuck around with Itachi and its over


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 6, 2013)

MysteriousD said:


> No way bro. It aint going down that easy.
> 
> Obito double Kamui and 1 Koto is gonna be a bitch to deal with. Even for OP Itachi
> 
> ...



Obito doesn't have both Kamui's. Don't see that in the OP. And the low rank koto Obito has can be undone by Kisame saying,"he genjutsu'd you" as shown by Mifune breaking it by merely acknowledging it happpened.


----------



## MysteriousD (Dec 6, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> Obito doesn't have both Kamui's. Don't see that in the OP. And the low rank koto Obito has can be undone by Kisame saying,"he genjutsu'd you" as shown by Mifune breaking it by merely acknowledging it happpened.



I put it there right above the Kamui/Koto EMS lol


----------



## IchLiebe (Dec 6, 2013)

MysteriousD said:


> I put it there right above the Kamui/Koto EMS lol



You put it right above a picture, I don't read that shit. Itachi has rinnegan and absorbs Kamui anyways.


----------



## MysteriousD (Dec 6, 2013)

IchLiebe said:


> You put it right above a picture, I don't read that shit. Itachi has rinnegan and absorbs Kamui anyways.



Based on what?

Obito has rinnegan too, along with short range Kamui and long range.

And thats yo bad for not reading!!! 

Eating before you know your meal


----------



## ARGUS (Dec 6, 2013)

Itachi with the rinnegan would be pretty awesome, but still how does he hit Obito 
Tobirama is a better water style user, and on top of that due to FTG can defeat Kisame 

Obito & Tobirama win this


----------



## Jagger (Dec 6, 2013)

I will tell you what is going to happen:

People will argue both Itach iand Kisame can't hit either Itachi or Kisame due their S/T ninjutsus.

Then, Itachi's fans will come arguing that the Rinnegan's abilities will grant him the ability to hit them both or simply say "Chibaku Tensei GG".

They will argue for pages and pages until one of the sides explode and flame the other one, thus, forcing the moderators to act and close this thread.


----------



## MysteriousD (Dec 6, 2013)

Jagger said:


> I will tell you what is going to happen:
> 
> People will argue both Itach iand Kisame can't hit either Itachi or Kisame due their S/T ninjutsus.
> 
> ...



So it would be better if Itachi has Tobirama and Obito has Kisame?

Even out the S/T a bit?


----------



## Jagger (Dec 6, 2013)

You didn't get the point, right?


----------



## Garcher (Dec 7, 2013)

Itachi stated with good eyesight ( -> EMS in this case ) he surpasses Madara. Now you add senju-magic and more stamina? This is a stomp


----------



## DaVizWiz (Dec 7, 2013)

Obito obviously wins with both Kamuis.

At no juncture in the battle will Itachi be able to avoid ranged warping if Obito should will it. Rinnegan does not protect him from this especially if it comes from a blindside angle (Obito warps to a blindside position). 

On the other hand, Obito can warp, warp away from, or absorb any offensive variant Itachi manifests, aside from utilizing Izanagi if those should prove ineffective.

I don't see how Itachi could win especially with the added benefit of Koto and Tobirama's FTG, which when mixed with double-kamui make it impossible to defeat.

Honestly I see the battle ending within the first 20 seconds, as Obito decides to either warp Itachi in half or simply warp in-close and cast Kotoamatsuki from behind with an order to slit his own throat immediately.


----------



## Nikushimi (Dec 7, 2013)

Itachi casts Mugen Tsukuyomi and solos both enemies plus his own partner.


----------

